# Milkman releasing their 3rd flavour ...



## CloudmanJHB (4/5/16)

For those who are fans of the Milkman juices, they are about to launch the 3rd flavour 






The Milkman has taken your all-time favorite cream-filled chocolate sandwich cookies and blended them with fresh milk and vanilla bean ice cream to craft an e-liquid with all the chocolate, milky, cookie, creamy flavor your heart desires.

I for one cannot wait !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> For those who are fans of the Milkman juices, they are about to launch the 3rd flavour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit... That sounds delicious!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)

When can we expect stock?


----------



## Vapington (4/5/16)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (4/5/16)

@brotiform Working on it  Will keep you updated !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)

Thanks


----------

